
Ask HN: Hacker News for finance? - m3mb3r
What's a good forum for news and importantly, discussion about the markets/finance/world-economy? By good, I mean that which is to finance, what Hacker News is to technology.<p>Does anyone know of such forums?
======
turbojerry
Second zerohedge.com and also tickerforum.org, and learn the lingo / slang /
inside jokes if you want to participate, expect a fair amount of dark humour,
it's how people cope.

------
sabj
I think you need to narrow your search parameters a little bit here. Just as
there are thousands of sites about technology, so too are there thousands on
which you can discuss finance. HN is unique in its potent mix of
entrepreneurial minds and technical folks; what kind of analogue would you
seek for finance? A particular niche? Or just 'real cool people'?

Zero Hedge is nice, check out also other blogs online that you might like, and
at least follow along in their community :)

------
sayemm
<http://stocktwits.com> is pretty awesome

along with their great blogs/contributors

------
jdverni
<http://www.thestreet.com/>

------
patrickgzill
zerohedge.com (sucky Wordpress style comments after article however) ;
minyanville.com ; and many more, depending on the focus - what exactly are you
looking for? Your scope is pretty broad.

~~~
perucoder
I've been looking for blogs dealing with commercial real estate. Any ideas?

------
garply
<http://forlue.com>

